# Set the Guide to only display HD Channels?



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

Is there a way to make the Tivo Edge's Guide to only display all the HD channels only? Like instead of showing the SD and then the HD channels, I would like to only see the HD channels showing up, I just don't want to go to the channel list and uncheck all the SD channels.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TigerClaw said:


> Is there a way to make the Tivo Edge's Guide to only display all the HD channels only? Like instead of showing the SD and then the HD channels, I would like to only see the HD channels showing up, I just don't want to go to the channel list and uncheck all the SD channels.


Yes, go through the channel list and uncheck any SD channels.

Edit: didn't read all the way until your last sentence. No, there is no way to do that without unchecking them manually. But it's worth the time and goes faster than you think.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Yes, go through the channel list and uncheck any SD channels.
> 
> Edit: didn't read all the way until your last sentence. No, there is no way to do that without unchecking them manually. But it's worth the time and goes faster than you think.


Its a bit of a hassle because not all the SD channels have HD versions of them, Some channels are only in SD, So you have to check every single one.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TigerClaw said:


> Its a bit of a hassle because not all the SD channels have HD versions of them, Some channels are only in SD, So you have to check every single one.


Oh yes I know I've done it a few times over the years. But again worth not seeing duplicate listings.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Oh yes I know I've done it a few times over the years. But again worth not seeing duplicate listings.


You can usually tell the duplicate listings by the channel logos.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TigerClaw said:


> You can usually tell the duplicate listings by the channel logos.


Yes but when you do searches you will still see results from both channels (or even 3 channels if on Comcast since they have two sets of HD channel numbers).


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Yes but when you do searches you will still see results from both channels (or even 3 channels if on Comcast since they have two sets of HD channel numbers).


That's one I don't get, How come there are two sets of HD channels?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TigerClaw said:


> That's one I don't get, How come there are two sets of HD channels?


They added duplicate HD listings on a national level, eg all sports are in range xx00-xx50, etc. So now customers have the HD channel in their local lineup plus national. For example, CNBC is on 43 SD, 819 HD (local lineup), and 1121 HD (national lineup). They did this to normalize listings to some extent as they started running out of space to group channels together in the local lineups.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> They added duplicate HD listings on a national level, eg all sports are in range xx00-xx50, etc. So now customers have the HD channel in their local lineup plus national. For example, CNBC is on 43 SD, 819 HD (local lineup), and 1121 HD (national lineup). They did this to normalize listings to some extent as they started running out of space to group channels together in the local lineups.


Oh ok, Another thing that I miss was the ability to change the channel order in the guide, in the Tivo Premiere, I think pressing the A button changed how the Guide views the channels, For example when I was on NBC, It showed Channels 6, 432 and 1006 in the guide, The guide right now only has the options to change from All Shows, Movies, Sports, Kids, and News, So it doesn't have the options to change the channel order like the previous Tivo did.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TigerClaw said:


> So it doesn't have the options to change the channel order like the previous Tivo did.


That's not channel order. When it's in the guide and you hit the "A" key, you can select Channels: "All", "My Channels" or "Favorites". No change there.
I have checked those I might want to view (about 40) and favorites (about 20). I uncheck all I will not watch (about 200). Note this affects the Search option. Only "My Channels" are included.
The "channel order" is always increasing order. With TE4 you get the added option of "Show category". That's new with TE4.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> That's not channel order. When it's in the guide and you hit the "A" key, you can select Channels: "All", "My Channels" or "Favorites". No change there.
> I have checked those I might want to view (about 40) and favorites (about 20). I uncheck all I will not watch (about 200). Note this affects the Search option. Only "My Channels" are included.
> The "channel order" is always increasing order. With TE4 you get the added option of "Show category". That's new with TE4.


Don't know what it was called on the Premiere, But pressing it made it so that it was showing the channels via the channel logos, And that's how I was able to see the duplicate channels.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TigerClaw said:


> Don't know what it was called on the Premiere, But pressing it made it so that it was showing the channels via the channel logos, And that's how I was able to see the duplicate channels.


You can still do that by changing the sort order to channel name vs channel number. Here I changed the guide to show all channels and sort by name.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> You can still do that by changing the sort order to channel name vs channel number. Here I changed the guide to show all channels and sort by name.
> View attachment 61644


Is that on the Edge? because that looks like the old style guide.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TigerClaw said:


> Is that on the Edge? because that looks like the old style guide.


Oooh, apologies, I don't recall if that is an option in TE4, I haven't used that in a long time as I didn't like it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Oooh, apologies, I don't recall if that is an option in TE4, I haven't used that in a long time as I didn't like it.


It is. But you also need to remember that options usually need the OK key to display the options. On TE3 the Right key is usually enough.


----------

